# SD Velo Swap Time



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

http://sdvelodrome.com/?page_id=429


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*JaeP*

I didn't see you. Where were ya?
I was selling


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> I didn't see you. Where were ya?
> I was selling


I was there but I wasn't selling this time (I officially have junk. Couldn't sell my stuff as vintage or retro in Nov.). Picked up a couple of black Lampre bibs for 10 bucks!

What were you selling?


----------

